# Nerite snail?



## Lego (Apr 2, 2016)

I am thinking about getting a nerite for my 5 gal. There is only a crown tail in there so far and probably will stay that way. I would like a snail to clean up the tank a bit. But how long can nerite go without me feeding them, there isn't much algae in the tank, pretty much no algea. And what do I feed them and how often?


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> I would like a snail to clean up the tank a bit


Then you will be disappointed, Nerites eat algae only, and not every kind, They also lay eggs all over the place and that could affect water quality. 

If you want a snail that eats everything get a Mystery snail, or 2 or 3 assassins.


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

I've been thinking about getting a mystery snail, especially now that I've got some algae growing on the walls on one of my tanks. I think it gets more sunlight from the window than my other tank. I want a snail that will clean all that up, plus dead plant matter.

I've read that mystery snails lay eggs above the water. Do you know how often they lay eggs? Can I just scoop them off and put them in the trash if I don't want them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Why, hello there. Mystery snail breeder here. Yes, they lay them above the water, they hatch after two weeks. You can scrape them off, but DO NOT THROW THEM OUT. They will hatch anyway and become invasive. The egg clutch needs to be crushed completely and frozen before throwing them out, do not flush, either.


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

Good to know!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Oh, and they will not eat your dead plant matter, btw. I have almost 200 snails in my tank and they will only eat algae, algae wafer tabs, microworms, or dried bloodworms. People want a snail to clean for them. Don't be lazy and just clean the tank and dead plant matter yourself.


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

I do clean it weekly with spot cleanings in between. I just read that snails ate that stuff too, so I was thinking of it as an added bonus. I am interested in a snail as a pet first, but was curious about the other things I had read about them. That's why I asked here though because you guys know firsthand!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

My Nerite snails have never laid eggs, so they don't always 'lay eggs everywhere', if they do, it might be because they were fertilized before they came home with you. The eggs only hatch in brackish water if I read properly.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

DangerousAngel said:


> My Nerite snails have never laid eggs, so they don't always 'lay eggs everywhere', if they do, it might be because they were fertilized before they came home with you. The eggs only hatch in brackish water if I read properly.


That would be because only female Nerites lay eggs, and its impossible to tell males apart from females.

There si also a risk your Betta may attack the Nerite. Mine wasn't bothered about my Nerite for a good few months, then I noticed it trying to bite its eye stalks.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

VillagerSparky said:


> That would be because only female Nerites lay eggs, and its impossible to tell males apart from females.
> 
> There si also a risk your Betta may attack the Nerite. Mine wasn't bothered about my Nerite for a good few months, then I noticed it trying to bite its eye stalks.


That's very true. I can't believe I didn't think of that. I'm sure mine are male then.

I've never had any issues with my Bettas and Nerite, all mine do is flare at them.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

DangerousAngel said:


> That's very true. I can't believe I didn't think of that. I'm sure mine are male then.
> 
> I've never had any issues with my Bettas and Nerite, all mine do is flare at them.


I suspect its because a lot of species of snail are both genders.


----------



## Lego (Apr 2, 2016)

Yes, I heard that nerites need two different genders. Are mystery snails asexual? I also heard that bett as attack mystery snails eye stalks.


----------



## Lego (Apr 2, 2016)

Also, do mysterys often try to escape?


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Lego said:


> Also, do mysterys often try to escape?


Nope. I only have them come up to the tank's rim when they are laying eggs. Now the nerites and rabbits snails are Houdinis...


----------



## Lego (Apr 2, 2016)

Thx really helpful I'll try a mystery snail


----------



## KumoBetta23 (Feb 27, 2016)

I have my zebra and tiger nerites in a heavily planted tank and they have been just fine. They did good with the algae and plant matter but when the tank is very clean, they will also eat algae wafers and even lettuce that I give them.


----------

